# Rare Plecos Available!



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

The following plecos have just arrived in our fishroom:

L260 Hypancistrus sp. "Queen Arabesque" - 2+ inches - $150 ea/ 3 for $425

L128 Hemiancistrus sp. "Blue Phantom" - GREAT SIZE! 4-5 inches - $30 ea/ 2 for $50

L174 Hypancistrus sp. "Peruvian Panther" - 1 1/2 - 2 inches - $100 ea.

LDA31 Panaque Albomaculatus "Orange Spot Panaque" - GREAT SIZE! 4 inches - $15 ea/ 3 for $40

Panaque Suttoni "Blue Eye Panaque" - 7-8 inches - $550 ea/ 2 for $1000

Still available and quarantined, we also have the following fish for sale:

L333 Hypancistrus sp. "Gold Tiger"- 1 1/2 inches - $20 ea/ 3 for $50

L191 Panaque Nigrolineatus "Broken Line Royal" - 3 inches - $15 ea.

L191 Panaque Nigrolineatus "Broken Line Royal" - 10 inches - $130 ea.

Acanthicus Adonis "Albino Variant" - ULTRA RARE, ONE LEFT - 5 - 6 inches - $375

Located in Cambridge, Ontario and can meet anywhere in the Mississauga area. PM or email [email protected] to reserve your fish now.

Shipping available across Canada!


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

you're killing me here brandon!

wish I wasnt going on vacation right now 
I know I dont have the space, but if my black adonis tried to mate with the albino adonis, would we end up with a super rare chocolate adonis?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> you're killing me here brandon!
> 
> wish I wasnt going on vacation right now
> I know I dont have the space, but if my black adonis tried to mate with the albino adonis, would we end up with a super rare chocolate adonis?


You might also get marbled adonis

BTW Brandon those are great prices


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> you're killing me here brandon!
> 
> wish I wasnt going on vacation right now
> I know I dont have the space, but if my black adonis tried to mate with the albino adonis, would we end up with a super rare chocolate adonis?


LOL assuming you have a swimming pool to try breeding them, that'd be one hell of an accomplishment 

Thanks guys for the compliment, Dave! If there's anything that strikes your eye, you know where to find me.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Some photos taken last night. I will be in the Dundas area in Mississauga this Saturday for those who are interested in meeting up. Just shoot me a PM with what you're interested in.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Update: All L260 and L333 are sold.


----------

